# books



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

I am interested in the possibility of a salt water tank.
I have been looking at a couple of books,
and talking to people  
and i wondered if people would be so kind as to 
let me know what they think,if they know the books
in question,or be kind enough to point me in the direction
they think would be good.
Marine Fish-Herbert R. Axelrod
Guide to starting your Marine Aquarium-David.E.Boruchowitz
Understanding Marine Fish-Steve Halls
step-by-step about setting up a Marine aquarium-Clifford Walter Emmens
Salt water For Dummies-Gregory Skomal(which has been reccomended
by TGM  )
thank you kindly


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I used The General Aquarium Guide by Konemann, The Complete Aquarium by Peter W. Scott and The Ultimate Encyclopedia of Aquarium Fish and Fish Care by Mary Bailey.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thank you for your input,i shall look into those.


----------

